# Question on brakes and rotors



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

I replaced the brakes and rotors a few months ago and for the last few weeks i thought "they" were pulsing when braking. And it always grinded when turning to the left. Got new brakes and rotors and found out the dust shield on the driver side was grinding against the rotor and really wore it and the brake out. The passenger brake is roughly still 90-95% and the rotor still looks perfect. Can i get away with just replacing the driver side or is it still advisable to replace both sides?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no need to replace the rotor on the "good" side, but you should replace the pads and give the rotor a light cut so the new pads break in evenly.


----------

